# Speakers for Pod XT Live/PA setup



## SnowfaLL (Sep 6, 2006)

Alright guys, im trying to get my rig up and running here

Im basically doing the Pod XT into a 500w PA system, then im just going into some speaker cabs I have. The cabs are unloaded atm, and im looking to fill them with something that will give me the max wattage for my PA, and not alter the Pod XTs tone, so stuff like V30's and such are out of the question (esp due to cost)

I was thinking of finding some PA or keyboard speakers, but I noticed how cheap other speakers are.. like car speakers.. Would they work good? 

I do have the ohmage stuff figured out, I am just wondering if you guys think these speakers would be good enough to amplify my Pod XT tone.. 

Heres some of the type of speakers im interested in, not saying I will be buying yet, but im definately interested..

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-12-inch-Car-S...6QQihZ003QQcategoryZ18803QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/LEGACY-12-SUBWO...7QQihZ012QQcategoryZ18803QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Something like this would be best, as it wont go over my PA's wattage

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-NEW-12-WOOFER...49QQihZ011QQcategoryZ3275QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

So, would any of these work with my Pod > PA setup? If so, Their great prices and I think would give me enough volume that the normal 30 watt guitar speakers wouldnt give me.. 

Thanks for any input


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 7, 2006)

anyone know if this will work fine?


----------



## Cancer (Sep 7, 2006)

There's a couple I'd need to know before attempting to answer this:

A: Are you using the cabinet sims in the Pod..
B: Since this is PA, is anything else going through it.

Since you have ohmage stuff figured out, I would focus on finding the speakers with the flatest response that matches the power you're going to give them. 


Just my .02$


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 7, 2006)

I am using the cab sims on the pod and its just going

Guitar > Pod XT > PA > Cabs

Do you think car speakers will be a good flat response speaker? their definately in my price range, and fit the ohm/watt range im looking for.. im just curious if they are gonna blow, or if they are not going to transmit the sound


----------



## Cancer (Sep 13, 2006)

I'd say check the specs (re:frequency response) of the speaker, it should/may be listed on the manufacturers website. There are so many types of car speakers without more specifics this question can't be answered, but if the response curve is flat I'd say go for it.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Sep 13, 2006)

http://www.usspeaker.com/legend modeling12-1.htm

120 watt speakers made for modeling amps.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 14, 2006)

I did buy some eminence ones, some other 120 ones, similar to those.. Hopefully they sound good =] Ill post updates as soon as they come in and as soon as my rig is complete, its relatively cheap too so ill fill you guys in =]


----------



## CountDarkness (Oct 10, 2006)

NickCormier said:


> Alright guys, im trying to get my rig up and running here
> 
> Im basically doing the Pod XT into a 500w PA system, then im just going into some speaker cabs I have. The cabs are unloaded atm, and im looking to fill them with something that will give me the max wattage for my PA, and not alter the Pod XTs tone, so stuff like V30's and such are out of the question (esp due to cost)
> 
> ...



best sound i ever taken out of my pod xt live was trought a 1960A cab...Guitar --> XT Live ---> ADA t100s Power amp --> Cab


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 10, 2006)

wow way to revive the dead.

My eminence speakers aren't here yet =[[ but should be here this week.. and my 2nd cab should be here also this or next week.. Then I will post pics and review..


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 10, 2006)

I know you've got your speakers now, but for anyone else thinking of doing this don't buy car subwoofers. They're bass speakers whereas you need full range PA speakers with this kind of setup. Either get speakers designed for modellers or go to somewhere that sells PA gear and get your speakers there.


----------



## Black Watch (Oct 21, 2006)

Sorry to dive into this late - I was in Scotland. 

For anyone considering doing this, if you are going to be using the Line 6 cabinet modeling feature, you are getting a fully formed "tone" at the output jack, so you probably want it to be as sonically "transparent" as you can make it. What that means for you non Audio Engineering types, you want a full range speaker will a fairly flat response curve. For playing at home, scaring the kids or terrorizing the cat I would use the studio's JBL 4412's, but I usually don't want that much volume if I am just working things out at home. (Bagpipes are another matter)

Of course all of this changes if you are playing live, as you kind of have to let your live sound person smush things around to get it all to work through the PA system. 

I would say that if you are going to be largely computer base / modeling & sim based you want to get yourself some good studio monitors and stick to that. Your Pod will do all of the work to property distort the sound the way your ear expects / wants to hear it.

Sorry it's after the fact.

Black Watch


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Nov 2, 2006)

I CONCUR.

I SWITCH THE EQ OUT ON THE MIXING CONSOL WHEN USING THE POD XT LIVE, I DO ALL THE EDITING IN THE POD SO WHAT YOU HEAR IS UNCOLORED BY THE MIXER OR ANY OTHER OUTBOARD GEAR. THIS IS ESPECIALLY IMPORTANT WHEN USING A VARIETY OF TONES BECAUSE YOU DON'T HAVE _GLOBAL_ COLORATION ON ALL OF THEM.

ALL LIVE MONITORING IS DONE USING THE AVIOM SYSTEM 
WWW.AVIOM.COM


----------



## XEN (Nov 3, 2006)

That Aviom stuff looks pro as hell!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Nov 3, 2006)

IT'S IN STEREO TOO.

WHEN WE PLAY WITH 2 GUITAR PLAYERS, I PAN EACH TO THE FAR EXTREME LEFT OR RIGHT, SAME WITH KEYS.


----------

